# Arbeiten mit der seriellen Schnittstelle



## Huemler (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem. 
 Ich arbeite mit einem Evaluation Kit auf dem ich embedded Linux installiert habe. 
 Nun möchte ich mit der seriellen Schnittstelle arbeiten. 
 Ich arbeite mit c oder auch mit c++. 
 Das geht soweit auch, jedoch habe ich bis jetzt nur mit den formatierten Befehlen printf und scanf gearbeitet. 
 Das klappt auch alles, kann senden und empfangen. 
 Nun möchte ich aber nicht mit formatierten Befehlen arbeiten. 
 Sondern möchte direkt auf die serielle Schnittstelle zugreifen, sie öffnen, empfangen und auch zurücksenden können. 
 Ich habe jetzt schon lang im Netz nach einer Lösung gesucht. 
 Das ein oder andere habe ich auch gefunden, aber alles hat mich nicht wirklich weitergebracht. 
 Gibt es nicht irgendwelche Befehle wie in Visual Basic z.b comPortopen oder so? 
 Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, oder hat jemand einen guten Link den ich vielleicht noch nicht kenne?


----------

